# Fringe



## angelzbl0od (Sep 2, 2011)

Is anyone else as excited as I am for the new season of Fringe on September 23rd?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know many people who will, personally i will not be. I could never really get into that show.....The new season of Dexter on the other hand


----------



## spik3m1nod4 (Sep 2, 2011)

right hurrrr. this may be the last season though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> I know many people who will, personally i will not be. I could never really get into that show.....The new season of Dexter on the other hand



I loved the first 2 seasons of Dexter, after Doakes it very gradually went downhill. from what I understand, up until this season the show has been very tightly based on the novels. new season won't be based on any of the novels, I'll probably just end up watching the whole season in one sitting in the winter


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought the finale was kinda stupid (more "huh?" than "wow!"), but I'm still excited about the new season.  So many shows I like get canceled so it's nice to have a show that's great AND doesn't get canceled.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 2, 2011)

angelzbl0od said:
			
		

> Is anyone else as excited as I am for the new season of Fringe on September 23rd?


Two words: YES.


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 2, 2011)

Need more Fringe. Make haste pleaaaaaaaseee with the new SEASON, because Holland will only get it 6 months after.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 2, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> I know many people who will, personally i will not be. I could never really get into that show.....The new season of Dexter on the other hand



This.

To be fair, I've never actually watched the show. One of my friends, a huge X-Files nerd, had pretty bad impressions of the show, and that has kind of turned me off to it. I know that's probably unfair; maybe I'll catch the first season when the dvd set is cheaper.


----------



## ars25 (Sep 2, 2011)

yes just loved the series


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 2, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DVD set for the first season is going for $15 right now. That's pretty darn cheap.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 2, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To paraphrase one of the many memes revolving around Inception: We need to go cheaper!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 2, 2011)

i like this show very much, rarely bad intrigues.. but end of latest 3rd season was somewhat of a mindfuck.. still, lookin forward for moar eagerly


----------



## ars25 (Sep 5, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> i like this show very much, rarely bad intrigues.. but end of latest 3rd season was somewhat of a mindfuck.. still, lookin forward for moar eagerly


i kindof got confused at the end of the episode


----------



## nando (Sep 5, 2011)

The ending was a bit meh to me but I still like the show and can't wait to get back to it.


----------



## evandixon (Sep 5, 2011)

It's going to be awesome.


----------

